# Doc’s the Building an 75 Gallon planted tank



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*is CO2 necessary?*

i have been reading a lot about CO2 and am wondering if a setup is needed for a heavy planted low light tank setup. i will have some sclare angels as well as a few cats all a little under the full grown size in inches for the tank do not want to overstock. i will be using playsand for substrate and one maybe two marineland 350 canister filters for filtration and possible filter material if needed. i plan on using customized PVC pipes for input and output of the pumps. would CO2 effect the PVC? used in the tank itself not for the fittings of the CO2 reactor. lighting will be LED at the needed levels,
doc


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like you have been doing your homework!

PVC is fine with CO2. I do change my mind about the returns all the time so maybe my DIY spraybars don't really get a long term workout but they haven't gotten brittle or anything.

I haven't used sand but folks around here seem to have a marked preference for pool filter sand over play sand. It has larger grains that settle down when disturbed faster than play sand.

You don't need CO2 if light is low. Even with low light CO2 is helpful though.


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*tap water test 09/11/2012 9:30 pm*

tap water as of 9/11/2012
i was able to test my tap water tonight and here is what i have found. what do you think i am a little concerned about the KH will i need to conpensate to bring it down for angels some small plecos and some cories?
13 KH
6.6 PH 
.025 Ammonia
0 nitrate
0 nitrite
thanks
doc


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If your tap water is 13 degrees of KH and 6.6 pH, there is something in the water that needs to be identified. 13 degrees of KH is very high, and the pH will almost have to also be high. If you have 13 ppm KH, that is very low KH, consistent with 6.6 pH. How did you measure the KH?


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*kh test material*

i used tropic marin kh alkalinity test using the more sensitive test of 10 ml of water and it says to count the drops added then divide by 2. the test said it should go from green to a red orange when it senses the amount of kh. this came out to be 26 drops. after each drop i flippedthe test uobe to make sure it was mixed right. the test kit id both for salt/freshwater. i looked all over to see if it was ppm and it appears so. the ph was in fact 6.4. or should i apologize.


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*other tests*

the other water parms. were done using the API master kit and i followed the instructions totally shaking the testing solutions exactly like told to do.
doc


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*local water parms.*

i got these from the local water board here and this is what they gave me.
Barium 0.154 PPM
Copper 0.0479 PPM
Lead 0.002 PPM 
Flouride 1.4 PPM
Nitrate-N 0.100 PPM
Sodium 13.9 PPM
Sulfate. 023 PPM
Triahomethanes 25.0 PPM 
HAA5 whatever this 3.3 PPM
doc


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*QT tank*

i plan on using a 10 gallon QT tank but i am also putting together a med kit for it is there any meds that i should have on hand just in case. as i have to mail order everything around here i need to know what i need to have on hand so i do not have to wait. also what needs to be in the QT tank i would assume a heater and some kind of filtration. i plan to put this puppy on wheels so i can place it next to the 75 gallon tank and for easier access.
doc


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

drhemlock2 said:


> i used tropic marin kh alkalinity test using the more sensitive test of 10 ml of water and it says to count the drops added then divide by 2. the test said it should go from green to a red orange when it senses the amount of kh. this came out to be 26 drops. after each drop i flippedthe test uobe to make sure it was mixed right. the test kit id both for salt/freshwater. i looked all over to see if it was ppm and it appears so. the ph was in fact 6.4. or should i apologize.


Apologize for what? I always assume that KH is expressed as degrees unless it says ppm, so it was my mistake. Sorry.

13 ppm of KH is really low. I think you can live with it, but I also think I would be worried enough that I would want to add enough bicarbonate of soda, baking soda, to raise the KH by one degree or about 20 ppm. That is a small enough change that you wouldn't need to worry about the swing in KH bothering the fish every time you do a water change.


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*dk*

it does say degrees let me look againokay o see where i am wrong in the chart it says for a reading of 10 kh it is 178.50 ppm or 17.8 degrees so for 13dk it should read 231.14 ppm or 23.14 degrees sorry i did not read this right and math is not my best subject or these instructions suck!
doc


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

just got a call from local water board GH is 240 MGL so is this a good number
doc


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That GH would only be a problem with a very few fish that require very soft water, if then. I wouldn't worry at all about the GH. But, now I'm not at all sure what KH you have. If it took 26 drops, with an API KH test kit, you have 26 degrees of KH, very hard, possibly too much for most fish and many plants. But, not all KH test kits work that way. I suggest not using that salt water test kit, and buying an API KH test kit. With a pH of 6.6 it isn't at all likely that you have a high KH.


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*KH misunderstanding*

i used the more sensitive test that instead of requiring only 5ml of water it suggested 10ml of water. using the 5ml of water i got 13 drops and using the 10ml i got 26 drops. i wanted to be sure i had the amount of drops right. i am still learning after being out of the hobby for 25 years a lot has changed as well as the tests it would seem. the instructions seemed to me to be very cryptic and or not easy to understand on that particular test. i am ordeing the other API test GH/KH test just to have everything the same i did not see that particular test set when i ordered the other one. i will test agian when i get that test next month.
doc


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*on another note*

i have requested from another here to get the driftwood i would like for the tank and next i will be getting some parts to replace the broken canister and seals for the other marineland 350 mag i have just to have a backup. i was going to use both on the 75 but have instead decided to do just one. since the fish i will be raising do not require heavy flow in the tank, Sclare Angels,Bristlenose Pleco, and some others some cats for sure all in their little schools and or groups. i still have not decided on the LED lighting i mean in the layout i have read and gathered information and have a definite plan to use my ardruino stuff along with another forums members controllers for them when i get the lights and have decided on the design as well as the heat sinks to use. there are a lot of choices out there and i want to be as sure as i can be what i want and can be serviceable for a long period of time. i do want control hunch the controllers of the lighting. i have just about completed my stand and have yet to skin it i figure 1/4 inch ply and maybe painted gloss black not sure on that as i work with a lot of wood and know its secrets. i have yet to build my movable QT 10 tank and still would like to know what i would need for a med kit i think i mentioned wanting this info earlier. i looked on here but most was about Betta's though pretty fish would have to read a bunch of posts to gather the data for a kit perhaps some of you veterans have already done this so i do not buy a bunch of things i will hardly every use. 
thanks
doc


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*figuring out amount of flow etc. updates also...*

i have two 400 gph power head's one that i want to use in a hamburg type filter in both my 10 gallon as well as the 75 when i get it. i have placed a medicine bottle on the uptake and am using it to restrict the flow of the power head so far it has ran all day with no issues. here is my question i used to know how to determine the rate of flow from a HOB and or a power head but for the life of me i cannot remember how to do it. i know after a very long night and morning on reading about this type of filter that it needs at least a 2 x turnover x the size of tank to be an effective filter. i realize that for a 10 gallon a filter like this seems a bit much but i am trying to keep costs down and use what i have on hand. plus this type of filter will be used in the 10 gallon as a QT tank. then i will see how it functions and how to setup the one in my 75. i still need to read hoppy's adventures with this type of filter and will tonight. i spent last night and into the morning reading another's log. also i have ordered the driftwood see attach. and will design how i want it to look from the pictures and from first hand when it gets here from Tom Barr. i have a question on the drift wood as it is very long for what i want to do with it and the 75 is 22.5 inches tall x 48 inches long 18 inches deep. i wanted to cut it and kind of make a tree trunk with branches for my tank. how do i go about it, i mean i think i will need a base and if so what kind and how do i attach the sections to it without later on having whatever i attached it with falling apart a few years later or if screws are used should i use SS screws. that is all i need so far. i have the stand about done need to skin it still add some doors, paint etc. have decided on 2- heaters 150 watt, filtration (hamburg), temperature gauge (ardruino i hope) else manual, lights LED,fish,no plants as of yet still gandering at many of them on here and the encyclopedia of aquarium plants to see what i would like and the availability of said species. rocks, i am still determining what kind i want again with what is available around here.
thanks
doc
:fish:


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*a few questions*

OK i am back at it again, i have been gathering some DIY things to get going namely a jarduino aquarium controller and its parts. driftwood etc. the next thing i think is the LEDs and the parts and as i gather these parts seems one by one as i can afford them i wonder if it is possible to get plants this way a little at a time and place them into a couple of 10 gallon tanks i have until i can get enough to place in the 75 when i am ready for them. i mean it makes sense as i will not be able to buy the plants i need all at once and i could be picky with what i want to use mainly low light plants. i have been studying some books i have on aquarium plants and sort of have an idea what i want but not sure if i can get the at a LSF. i also see here a cool thing called ROAK of different plant types would this be a good thing to do. i have got the QT tank up and running now. unless i can find a 75 on sale soon it might be next summer before i buy a tank. i missed the last one at petco. what do you guys/gals think?
doc


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*some more parts gathered*

just got EHIEM feeder and a heater next will be some plants things i hope. awaiting parts for my jarduino controller for the temp monitering things already have it up and running just awaiting things. at first i wanted to go wireless monitoring on the temp but have since decided to go wired for right now. next project will be gathering parts to hack the feeder under arduino control. have a great day.
doc
:hihi:


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

the wood you have selected is wonderful!


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*designing in my mind*

as i figure this will be my last tank i want it to be special so i am taking my time getting it right or as right as i can get it. i have to do things a little at a time as i live on a very tight budget. 
doc


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

i was thinking last night about if one builds or buys a led light for his/her tank how does one clean the light or do the lights have something keeping crud off the lenses. i mean i have ery hard water and it marks up glass left and right would it not splash or just naturally get on the lenses of the leds. even if it is say inches above the tank top. i have read many build logs on lighting with leds and no one mentions if they have to clean them at certain times or if they don't why not.
doc


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*further progress*

okay i could not wait anymore so i setup a 35 gallon tank to be used as a plant place as i gather plants for the 75. i put the eheim heater in there to make sure it works, it does. i also put the power head in there that i will use for the 75 works fine. next i hope to make some plant holders like riptarium system uses for the plants i gather. i got me a led controller from o2surplus great guy to work with. i hope to start building the lights for the 75 and getting the temp probes etc to work. i am currently working on the automatic feeder also an eheim hokked up to jarduino for use. in the meantime i am using clamp on cfl lamps for the 35 gallon until i make a light for the 35 for the plants. if anyone can gather me up a good supply of low light plants and send them to me i will pay for them. i think i posted a list of what i am looking for here somewhere if you can this would be great. i still need to get some substrate that another guy on here suggested something like oil dry cannot remember the brand name and some ferts also. i still have to skin my stand and get the 75 gallon but becuase i live on a very short budget(doesn;t everyone) i have to get things once a month. i figure it will be either first of summer or later part of summer when i get the 75 especially when it goes on sale.
:icon_mrgr
thanks
doc
p.s. figued out the light problem i last posted about the cleaning of the led lenses. thanks byron


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is a update to my proposed 75 gallon planted tank log. I have already setup a 35 gallon and a 10 gallon to serve as plant farms for my 75. I have used some leftover glad containers filled to about 2 inches with some oil absorbing material on top of an inch of some miracle grow in each container. Been doing this for a few months now, seems I can grow plants well as I have had to “Mow” the lawn almost once a week. I got some good plant species here on the forum from some great guys. I am using in place of my to be built led light setup 4 – 175 CFL lights over the tanks each at about 20 inches from the substrate two on each tank. Seems my cleanup crew that came with one of the batches of plants is keeping any bad things from happing seems I can keep snails also.
Since setting this up a few months ago I have been gathering a few items trying some ideas using the 35 as a test tank I have been gearing up with a filter system using a Hamburg setup for the 75 using one of my magnum 350’s which I have attached a surface skimmer a cheap one that works well I would suggest one for anyone who has a tank. If you pm I will advise which one I am using.
For my tank stand that I had way over built and have made adjustments to make it more user friendly and functional for myself. As I get older it seems the more things I can make easy to manage makes life so much better. As many of you know the economy is not good so I am having to take a bit longer to gather the things I need to get this up and stocked but nothing worthwhile is done overnight. The lights are next once they are built and functioning like they should I will gather a couple more things a acrylic sheets some filter material for the 75 and some other plumbing items and some more Miracle and another bag of the oil absorbing material, also to get the tank purchased and here on the stand.
Thanks
Doc


----------



## drhemlock2 (Aug 11, 2012)

okay time for an update i have decided to use pendant lighting three of them six inches in diameter with 4 high power white, 4 cw high power and two blue and two red on each pendant. each will be spaced 18.5 inches part about 29 inches (adjustable) above the tank. i am a little unsure how to wire this up but i am thinking about it any help would be great. i to power the LEDs a MW 48V 7.25A AC/DC PSU Switching Power Supply Mean Well NES-350-48 350W i am having some issues finding out how things should be connected to this unit. for other things i have chosen to automate a tad i have a 
MW 12V Regulated Switching Power Supply 30A 360W AC/DC PSU i mean walwart are fine but i have yet to find one that the output stays the same across the board so to speak. the LEDs will have either 60 degree or 30 degree lenses on them have not decided.
if someone is good at drawing out how they should be connected the power supply and the LEDs please feel free nd i would be eternally grateful.
doc


----------

